# Google Web Toolkit - Localhost



## ease (26. Apr 2010)

Hi, 

ich hoffe jemand kann mir hierbei meinem Problem helfen, Google Suche verlief hier leider erfolgslos.
Ich benutze Eclipse mit Google Web Toolkit Plugin und will eine Web App erstellen.
Im Developement Mode wird einem dann ja die Adresse aufgezeigt, unter der die Anwendung lokal ausgeführt werden kann.
(Soweit ich weiß ist das der Localhost)

Bevor ich die Anwendung starte, bekomme ich eine Security Anfrage von der Windows Firewall,ob sie Eclipse zulassen darf.
Kopiere ich die Adresse in den Browser bekomme ich keine weitere Rückmeldung. Anscheinend kann ich aus irgendeinem Grund nicht auf den Localhost zugreifen... aber wieso?

Grüße, Tobias


----------



## kidsos (26. Apr 2010)

Hast du das mit Beispiel-Code getestet, der bei der Erstellung eines GWT-Projekts angelegt wird?

Wirft der Compiler irgendwelche Fehler?

Die Security Anfrage haste aber durchgelassen?


----------



## ease (26. Apr 2010)

Ja ich hab es mit dem Beispiel Code gemacht. Die Konsole gibt mir folgendes aus : 

26.04.2010 13:14:34 com.google.apphosting.utils.jetty.JettyLogger info
INFO: Logging to JettyLogger(null) via com.google.apphosting.utils.jetty.JettyLogger
26.04.2010 13:14:34 com.google.apphosting.utils.config.AppEngineWebXmlReader readAppEngineWebXml
INFO: Successfully processed C:\Users\cee\workspace\WebData\war\WEB-INF/appengine-web.xml
26.04.2010 13:14:34 com.google.apphosting.utils.config.AbstractConfigXmlReader readConfigXml
INFO: Successfully processed C:\Users\cee\workspace\WebData\war\WEB-INF/web.xml
The server is running at Domain ist reserviert

Ja die Security Frage hab ich natürlich durchgelassen...


----------



## ease (26. Apr 2010)

Hab die Windows Firewall deaktiviert. Aber daran lag es nicht.


----------



## Geeeee (27. Apr 2010)

Keine weitere Rückmeldung => Kein Fehler? Nischts?
Weil überhaupt nix würde bedeuten, dass der Server läuft und du nur einen falschen Path in der URL verwendest. Deine App ist dann ja dann immer noch in /package.namen/Einstieg.html?gwt.codesvr=....
Falls da dann auch "nix" kommt, kann es daran liegen, dass du Firefox nutzt und das GWTPlugin kommt nicht durch (dann kann ich dir noch einen Link schicken). Probier das erstgenannte erstmal aus.


----------



## ease (28. Apr 2010)

In der Konsole wird mir außerdem noch folgendes ausgegeben:

Initializing AppEngine server
   [WARN] ********************************************************
There is a new version of the SDK available.
-----------
Latest SDK:
Release: 1.3.3
Timestamp: Tue Apr 20 17:20:51 CEST 2010
API versions: [1.0]

-----------
Your SDK:
Release: 1.3.2
Timestamp: Wed Mar 17 20:19:29 CET 2010
API versions: [1.0]

-----------
Please visit Google App Engine - Google Code for the latest SDK.
********************************************************


Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, was das zu bedeuten hat. Die Funktionsfähigkeit von Web Apps kann doch nicht von diesem Update abhängen? 
Wie soll das genau funktionieren mit  ->  /package.namen/Einstieg.html?gwt.codesvr=....
Ich habe versucht "package.namen" mit meinem Packagenamen zu ersetzen, und hinter dem "=" noch 127.0.0.1:9997 gesetzt, was mir im Developement Mode angezeigt wurde. Aber ohne Erfolg. Bekomme jedes Mal die Rückmeldung : "Seiten - Ladefehler"
"Fehler : Server nicht gefunden."

P.S. Ja ich benutze Firefox, hab aber auf anderen Rechnern gesehen, dass bei korrekter Ausführung des Programmes im Browser direkt auf das Firefox Plugin für GWT verwiesen wird. Also an Firefox liegts denke ich nicht.


----------



## kidsos (28. Apr 2010)

Hast du den Haken bei "Use Google App Engine" bei der Erstellung des GWT-Projekts rausgenommen oder so gelassen? Wenn du den Haken drinne hast, am besten das GWT-Projekt nochmal neu erstellen, aber diesmal den Haken da rausnehmen.


----------



## Geeeee (28. Apr 2010)

ease hat gesagt.:


> Aber ohne Erfolg. Bekomme jedes Mal die Rückmeldung : "Seiten - Ladefehler"
> "Fehler : Server nicht gefunden."


Achso..es kommt doch was vom Server bzw. nichts vom Server.
Vor allem bzgl. der UpdateMeldung würde ich mal, wie kidsos es erwähnt hat, schauen, ob du die AppEngine aktiviert hast. Steht auch in den offiziellen Docs, dass man es auf keinen Fall mit einem GWT Projekt mischen soll.


ease hat gesagt.:


> P.S. Ja ich benutze Firefox, hab aber auf anderen Rechnern gesehen, dass bei korrekter Ausführung des Programmes im Browser direkt auf das Firefox Plugin für GWT verwiesen wird. Also an Firefox liegts denke ich nicht.


Jein, manchmal verschluckt sich der FF irgendwie an der Notification für das Plugin (hatte ich selber gehabt und musste das Plugin manuell nachziehen).
Aber das wäre ja in diesem Fall erst Schritt 2. Erstmal muss du deinen Server richtig "hoch bekommen".


----------



## ease (28. Apr 2010)

kidsos hat gesagt.:


> Hast du den Haken bei "Use Google App Engine" bei der Erstellung des GWT-Projekts rausgenommen oder so gelassen? Wenn du den Haken drinne hast, am besten das GWT-Projekt nochmal neu erstellen, aber diesmal den Haken da rausnehmen.



Jetzt erhalte ich folgende Konsolenausgabe :

Starting Jetty on port 8888
   [WARN] failed SelectChannelConnector@127.0.0.1:8888
java.net.BindException: Address already in use: bind
	at sun.nio.ch.Net.bind(Native Method)
	at sun.nio.ch.ServerSocketChannelImpl.bind(Unknown Source)
	at sun.nio.ch.ServerSocketAdaptor.bind(Unknown Source)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.nio.SelectChannelConnector.open(SelectChannelConnector.java:205)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.nio.SelectChannelConnector.doStart(SelectChannelConnector.java:304)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.Server.doStart(Server.java:233)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.jetty.JettyLauncher.start(JettyLauncher.java:543)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevMode.doStartUpServer(DevMode.java:421)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevModeBase.startUp(DevModeBase.java:1035)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevModeBase.run(DevModeBase.java:783)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevMode.main(DevMode.java:275)
   [WARN] failed Server@177b3cd
java.net.BindException: Address already in use: bind
	at sun.nio.ch.Net.bind(Native Method)
	at sun.nio.ch.ServerSocketChannelImpl.bind(Unknown Source)
	at sun.nio.ch.ServerSocketAdaptor.bind(Unknown Source)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.nio.SelectChannelConnector.open(SelectChannelConnector.java:205)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.nio.SelectChannelConnector.doStart(SelectChannelConnector.java:304)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at org.mortbay.jetty.Server.doStart(Server.java:233)
	at org.mortbay.component.AbstractLifeCycle.start(AbstractLifeCycle.java:39)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.shell.jetty.JettyLauncher.start(JettyLauncher.java:543)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevMode.doStartUpServer(DevMode.java:421)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevModeBase.startUp(DevModeBase.java:1035)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevModeBase.run(DevModeBase.java:783)
	at com.google.gwt.dev.DevMode.main(DevMode.java:275)
Port 127.0.0.1:8888 is already is use; you probably still have another session active


Ich kann damit nicht besonders viel anfangen. Für mich siehts so aus, als ob der Port von einem anderen Programm bereits blockiert wird. Im Developement Mode Fenster wird mir jetz überhaupt nichts mehr angezeigt.
Unter 127.0.0.1 finde ich nur "Fehler: Verbindung fehlgeschlagen".


----------



## Geeeee (28. Apr 2010)

Tja (irgendwie fällt mir dazu gerade kein passender Ausdruck ein  )...
Du hast das schon richtig verstanden. Ein anderes Programm blockiert deinen Port 8888. Stell doch einfach einen anderen ein: Unter deinen Run Configurations kannst du das machen.


----------



## ease (28. Apr 2010)

Geeeee hat gesagt.:


> Tja (irgendwie fällt mir dazu gerade kein passender Ausdruck ein  )...
> Du hast das schon richtig verstanden. Ein anderes Programm blockiert deinen Port 8888. Stell doch einfach einen anderen ein: Unter deinen Run Configurations kannst du das machen.



Finally 
Tausend Danke. Jetzt läuft alles wie es sollte.


----------

